# Fishies



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

After putting some food in my tank, I dcided to snap some pics. Thought you might want to see the fishies when they are Viciously hungry!





































Enjoy!!! Feel free to comment!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess you starve them. Nice group there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

lol! nice danios.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Shaggy: i dont starve them, i just feed them every other day to not overfeed them. it seems to be working because they arent too fat and they arent dead!

And thats also my cories and the occassional stop by of Frank the Pleco. I tried to get a pick of Joey but when i tried to get the shot, he swam away. 

Tell me what you think of them please!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

They are very nice Stripes! 

I think Shaggy was making a joke about you starving them just because of how crazy they are going for the food.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

We need better picture before we comment!!


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

wel sorry for not being able to take better pictures! i did my best. its not easy when they dont stay still! besides, its not like i can go out and buy one of those cameras for pros. i happy i have a camera at all!!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

StripesAndFins said:


> wel sorry for not being able to take better pictures! i did my best. its not easy when they dont stay still! besides, its not like i can go out and buy one of those cameras for pros. i happy i have a camera at all!!


lol i rememeber trying to take a photo of my goldfish with my friends camera oh how that was fun but i didnt get one good shot because it kept moving xD


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Well Joey my striped raphael catfish came out for the first time in a while. Thought id get some pics. Soryy about the low quality pics, he is a very good hider.



















At the moment he is about 3 inches.

Btw: this was the fish i believed to be dead about a month ago.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what do you think of him. does he look healthy?


----------

